# Suddenly Grumpy!



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

My little girl is 11 weeks old and prior to this week had a lovely temperament. She would eat, play, sleep and be quite content all day.

All of a sudden she has become incredibly grumpy. I was finding it was just before feeds so switched her to hungrier baby milk, but she still has these periods in the day where she gets very upset and cries until feed time or I take her out in the pram or car.Otherwise nothing seems to settle her when she gets like this.

Am I doing something wrong? Someone has suggested to me that it might be a "growth spurt" and it's unsettling her at the moment? I'm just not sure?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Annie

How are things??

Have you ruled out teething??

Jxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Jeanette

We ruled out teething. No signs of it at all.

It seems it might be sleep related? She tends to like litle cat naps in the day rather than long periods morning or afternoon and if she doesn't get off to sleep when she wants a nap she gets really upset and hard to console.

If I'm out and about she finds it really easy and will sleep when wanted in her car seat or pram, but at home it's alot harder.

Also I think she might want a bit of attention as in the last few days playing with her can often keep her happy!?!


----------

